# Delayed union of osteotomy



## kalaya23 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm coding out a post-op visit for a patient outside of  their global package.  The diagnosis is a delayed union of the osteotomy site status post bunion repair.

The closest thing I can think of is 733.82, nonunion of fracture, but since this isn't a fracture I'm not sure that it pertains.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## 0587ki (Jul 18, 2014)

I believe that an osteotomy would be considered a therapeutic fracture, similar to what is done in an ethmoidectomy. -tomy= cut 
osteo- bone.

  With that logic in mind I think your close. Hope that helps.


----------

